# 826 needs some help!



## Hdfatboy (Jan 23, 2015)

My 826 is down and I need some help. I was trying to rep,ace the seals in the gearbox cause one was bad. Well in the process of trying to get one of the augers off which was stuck on bad I was using heat and the press and wouldn't budge. The auger tube and shaft both bent bad. I can not seem to find an auger shaft, anyone got any ideas for me?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so what kind of 826 is it, who made it


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> so what kind of 826 is it, who made it


I think he's got a J.D. 826D, William. He's got 2 different threads going on the same topic.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I think he's got a J.D. 826D, William. He's got 2 differemt threads going on the same topic.


 it would be helpful if he put what brand hes working on in the thread or list his blower in his sig


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought it was a TORO. but guess not.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Psst. He posted this in the John Deere section.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Psst. He posted this in the John Deere section.


it cold still be a toro ..... couldn't it


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Missed that 1 by a country mile..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IF it's a JD and IF it's a 826D, then you should try and look for the auger shaft #M127142

A shop with a hydraulic press might be able to straighten it out for you. Depends on how much money they'd charge, if you can find a new one or maybe a parts machine with augers that are free on the shaft. If you find the right guy he might just try to straighten it for a challenge if he has the time.

John Deere - Parts Catalog

I'm with William. I wish people would add more info on what it is they are working on as I hate to waste my time looking for stuff only to find out that's not what it is


----------



## Hdfatboy (Jan 23, 2015)

It is a John Deere 826. And not a D either. They maybe could straighten it in a press but I can't even get the auger off the shaft at all. I am not sure of the year either.


----------

